# Recommended cattery for temporary period



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

We will be moving permanently to Dubai in early November. Whilst our stuff is being shipped, we will be in a hotel for up to 6 weeks.

We cannot have our beloved cat in the hotel, so I am looking for a cattery to temporarily house her until we are set.

My cats well being, happiness and care are top priority, so are there any recommended place that can temporarily house her, that I can trust?

Thanks,


----------



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

Haven't used them personally, yet, but I think I've heard good things about this one??

http://www.dkc.ae/


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Thanks, any other recommendations?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I used to work at DKC. Do not be fooled by the western staff that work there, they are only there during office hours and do mostly admin work - they are not the ones looking after the animals. The staff that actually look after your pets are not western, very poorly paid and treat the animals very roughly. I had to leave as I found it too upsetting. You are better leaving your cats at UK cattery and shipping them over when you have found a house.
DKC are great for organising relocation but not as a cattery/kennels.


----------



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow great to know, thanks wandabug! Won't be leaving our cat there now!


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

JTT said:


> We will be moving permanently to Dubai in early November. Whilst our stuff is being shipped, we will be in a hotel for up to 6 weeks.
> 
> We cannot have our beloved cat in the hotel, so I am looking for a cattery to temporarily house her until we are set.
> 
> ...


I have used Deira Vet Clinic for the past 5 years or so for my dogs and cannot praise Dr. Azziz and his staff enough. Over time I've come to realise they have a real affection for the animals under their care - certainly they treat my (now) aged darling with a great deal of TLC. Obviously I have no experience of cats, but I know that they look after them as well. Their premises, like a lot of others, is a converted warehouse in Al Qussais - it is a bit of a trog if you live in "New Dubai" as it is close to the border with Sharjah, although it is convenient for the airport.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Deira Veterinary Clinic - Contact Us


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

When we left Canada we did all the leg work ourselves for our 2 cats, but we hired snoopypets Snoopy Pets to do the work on the Dubai end and i have no regrets. Although they don't actually watch your cats then setup our cats with Petzone. And we have no complaints against them at all. We were in a hotel for about a month when we arrived and our cats were in boarding for the same time and we visited them regularly unannounced. 
From my own experience i would recommend them both, snoopypets and petzone, to anyone looking for cat boarding.


----------

